# Reasonable price for Bontrager Paradigm Comp Disc takeoffs from new Domane?



## eyeheartny (Jul 6, 2016)

I just got a new Domane SLR 7 Disc yesterday-- what an incredible bicycle! I am pretty sure I want to swap the wheels for a set of HED Belgium+ rims with White Industries hubs from the guys at November. 

What's a reasonable price to list the wheels for on Craigslist/PinkBike/etc? Here's the link to them on the Trek site. They're disc wheels, tubeless ready, and I'll keep the cassette and rotors. Thanks!


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Never been ridden? Depends on how fast you want them to sell. $200 if you are patient, $100 if you want them to sell quick.

Better yet, put them up for bid on eBay. Start a 10-day bidding at around $100. You may be pleasantly surprised where it goes.


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

Put some 33s CX/Gravel tires on them and use them for gravel. Both my friend and I have SLR7 discs and he uses the stock Bontragers for gravel with 33s, I use them for road with 23s. I have some HED Ardennes SL + that I have 35s mounted on for gravel. Having two sets of wheels with mounted road and gravel tires makes it easy to reconfigure the bike back and forth between road and gravel.


----------



## eyeheartny (Jul 6, 2016)

Interesting idea. What road wheels do you run on your SLR7? I'm considering getting a HED Belgium + set built up with White Industries hubs by the guys at November and using those as my primary wheelset. What do you think of those for road use? 

Are you running the stock Bontragers tubeless or with tubes for gravel? 



jmess said:


> Put some 33s CX/Gravel tires on them and use them for gravel. Both my friend and I have SLR7 discs and he uses the stock Bontragers for gravel with 33s, I use them for road with 23s. I have some HED Ardennes SL + that I have 35s mounted on for gravel. Having two sets of wheels with mounted road and gravel tires makes it easy to reconfigure the bike back and forth between road and gravel.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

jmess said:


> Put some 33s CX/Gravel tires on them and use them for gravel. Both my friend and I have SLR7 discs and he uses the stock Bontragers for gravel with 33s, I use them for road with 23s. I have some HED Ardennes SL + that I have 35s mounted on for gravel. * Having two sets of wheels with mounted road and gravel tires makes it easy to reconfigure the bike back and forth between road and gravel*.


Definitely. And that aside it never hurts to have two sets of wheels even if you only do one type of riding. I'm not sure but I don't think you could get more for those wheels than it would cost you do buy a comparable second set so I'd keep them either as a back up or to have a different gearing/tire set up available.


----------



## eyeheartny (Jul 6, 2016)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Definitely. And that aside it never hurts to have two sets of wheels even if you only do one type of riding. I'm not sure but I don't think you could get more for those wheels than it would cost you do buy a comparable second set so I'd keep them either as a back up or to have a different gearing/tire set up available.


Makes sense. I may use these to experiment with a tubeless setup.


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

I am sticking with tubes for all my bikes at this point. I use the stock Bontranger 1750g wheels for the road with some 23s. If you back the seatpost slider down from full firm a few notches the 23s ride like larger tires. Replacing the stock 32mm tires with 23s and tubes trimmed off over 8 ounces of weight. I have some Enve SES 3.4 disc on another bike that I can swap in if I want a more aero and lighter wheels set for a road ride/event.

We did a gravel ride last week and the SLR7 was noticeably more compliant/comfortable than my previous carbon framed CX/Gravel bike with the same 35mm tires and tire pressures. I had the slider on full soft. My old bike had mini-v brakes which worked well but the disc are far better and I don't miss the grinding soundtrack of rim based brakes on muddy roads/rims.


----------



## Chader09 (Jun 10, 2014)

jmess said:


> I am sticking with tubes for all my bikes at this point. I use the stock Bontranger 1750g wheels for the road with some 23s. If you back the seatpost slider down from full firm a few notches the 23s ride like larger tires. Replacing the stock 32mm tires with 23s and tubes trimmed off over 8 ounces of weight. I have some Enve SES 3.4 disc on another bike that I can swap in if I want a more aero and lighter wheels set for a road ride/event.
> 
> We did a gravel ride last week and the SLR7 was noticeably more compliant/comfortable than my previous carbon framed CX/Gravel bike with the same 35mm tires and tire pressures. I had the slider on full soft. My old bike had mini-v brakes which worked well but the disc are far better and I don't miss the grinding soundtrack of rim based brakes on muddy roads/rims.


How well do the front Isospeed and Isocore bar dull front end vibes and bumps?


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

*You can feel the ISO work*

Definitely works but hard to say how well without doing back to back comparison rides between bikes. There isn't enough travel/flex to come close to a hard tail mountain bike or a Cannondale Slate. On gravel with 35s set at 50psi and the slider set a full soft it dampens the smaller impacts but you need a lot more suspension travel to handle bigger bumps or washboards. As you probably know the ISO was designed/tuned primarily European cobble stones which probably have 1-3" variance in height. So smaller impacts in that range are noticeably dampened. 

I also have a 2014 Synapse HiMod disc and I thought it was smooth but the Domane is noticeably smoother on a chip-seal road without being too flexible. I haven't ridden a steal frame bike in 10 years but think the ISO provides some steel like ride feel but others may disagree.


----------



## eyeheartny (Jul 6, 2016)

How come? I'm really curious. I've got some new wheels coming in a few weeks and I'm debating heavily what to do about tires...go for the $$$ but really fast Specialized tubeless ones, some of the new Vittoria options, etc, or stick with the tried/true Conti GP4000 II with latex tubes. Hard to say which direction to go! 



jmess said:


> I am sticking with tubes for all my bikes at this point.


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

Not ready to deal with the sealant maintenance hassles, you have to replace it based upon weather/temp and time. I have also witnessed folks get stuck with cut tubeless tires and not be adept enough to install a boot and tube or they didn't have a boot and tube to begin with. So even with tubeless tires you should be carrying tubes and a boot and be able to install a tube if needed.

I inspect my tires with a magnifyingglass after every ride to find and remove glass,metal,etc. The inspections have significantly reduced the number of flats I get. If I was getting lots of flats then I might look at tubeless. I am not focused on the fastest tire setup for the Domane. I have a much lighter and more aero bike for go faster days. The Domane is more my cruiser bike.



eyeheartny said:


> How come? I'm really curious. I've got some new wheels coming in a few weeks and I'm debating heavily what to do about tires...go for the $$$ but really fast Specialized tubeless ones, some of the new Vittoria options, etc, or stick with the tried/true Conti GP4000 II with latex tubes. Hard to say which direction to go!


----------

